# Greetings from the Washington, DC area



## rgames (Jun 22, 2006)

Greetings all - I just discovered this board a couple of days ago and am impressed with the quality of discussion here. I look forward to taking part in the future...

Of relevance to this board, I'm a clarinetist in the Washington, DC area (currently principal with the Rappahannock Pops Orchestra and a sub for a number of others). I've also been composing for small ensembles for a number of years but recently began writing for larger ensembles (orchestra/band). I've been struggling to wrap my brain around sequencers, samplers, EQ's, reverbs, etc. for the past couple of years in the hope that they will help to develop my skills as a composer. I look forward to some good discussions here to move forward in that direction.

rgames


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 22, 2006)

Greetings Richard - welcome to VI! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Blackster (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome rgames,

nice to have you here. Enjoy your stay 

Greeting,

Blackster


----------



## Chrislight (Jun 23, 2006)

rgames - Welcome to our community!  Lots of good discussions here - enjoy!


----------

